# Any one familiar with this tool and thoughts



## cjohnson_8118 (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone familiar with the Neco systems angle tube and what are your opinions?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow! That baby must weigh a ton. What forces the mud out?


----------



## cjohnson_8118 (Mar 9, 2016)

Actually weighs like bazooka Wight fully loaded and 1 finger pull the handle... Think mudrunner that holds more mud and no twisting of the wrist just one finger and no pushing like conventional push type


----------



## cjohnson_8118 (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh and adjustable mud flow via thumbscrew and optional extensions to reach higher ceilings while working off the ground


----------



## cjohnson_8118 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nobody? I'm a new member thought I'd have a lil input on this badass tool


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Never seen that brand before, looks interesting though. I can't remember the name now but there was a company that made one similar looking that was air powered. It was the precursor to Apla Tech tools.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just found what I was thinking of it was called Versa-Tool. Post #38 has a brochure, they sure look like the same tool


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That thing looks like it should be on Als taping tools wall of drywall history tool wall. Never seen or heard of one of those before, Bet its a fairly old thing.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

My old taper head is on the tube in the upper left hand corner at Als Taping Tools. The tubes look pretty close in style. Found the head in a bucket of tools given to me by a relative. I showed it to Bruce(owner of Als), and we did a little trading for it.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Kind of a weird design you rolled the head backwards, and a spring loaded scissor mechanism cut the tape.


----------



## cjohnson_8118 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ya old been built since the 60s but by far the easiest angle tool I've ever used it takes 1 finger to release the mud all you got to do is go


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Kinda cool seeing old tools like that. So what is it an angle box type thing with mud inside like a mud tube? Or a bazooka?


----------

